# Heating for a Stimson



## Colin41 (Feb 13, 2021)

At the moment I am awaiting for a Stimson's Python hatchling. I have a large terrarium set up, but I have a small plastic box inside (about 40 x 25cms x 10cms). I have the one for my hatchling on a heat pad. The substrate is small reptile shop supplies chips. I have my waterbowl.
I have been monitoring the heat of the box with a Eco Tech Thermostat and I am getting the following average readings = H 34 C, and the cool end about 20-22 C. Are those temperatures OK for a new hatchling?
I also use a temperature gun, but I do not believe that it is very accurate as the readings that I am getting is showing the thermostat gives a reading of 34 C, and the gun gives 30 C. I may have to invest in another NEW temp gun.
I just need to know what is a good average to have in the box for the hatchling. I dont want to boil it, and I dont want to freeze it.....When I get it.
Many thanks.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 14, 2021)

A thermostat is not a thermometer and shouldn't be used as one, unless it has a thermometer built into it, which is very rare. A common cause of incorrect temperatures in enclosures is thermostat settings or readouts being used as thermometer feedback.

Infrared thermometers are an indispensable tool for reptile keepers but need to be used properly and understood. You can never have too many thermometers and having a range of types is a good idea. Temperature is overwhelmingly the most important aspect of reptile keeping.

Yes, low 20s at the cool end and 34 at the warm end is a good range.


----------



## Colin41 (Feb 14, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> A thermostat is not a thermometer and shouldn't be used as one, unless it has a thermometer built into it, which is very rare. A common cause of incorrect temperatures in enclosures is thermostat settings or readouts being used as thermometer feedback.
> 
> Infrared thermometers are an indispensable tool for reptile keepers but need to be used properly and understood. You can never have too many thermometers and having a range of types is a good idea. Temperature is overwhelmingly the most important aspect of reptile keeping.
> 
> Yes, low 20s at the cool end and 34 at the warm end is a good range.


hi, I wasn't using the thermostat as a thermometer, my Eco tech thermostat has a heat sensor attached which I have put inside the enclosure beneath the substrate. I am just trying to get used to the set up and the temperatures before I get my Stimson's in a couple of weeks time. I also have a thermometer which has two sensors. I have placed one halfway down the left side of my terrarium and the other on the right side. The actual thermometer then allows me to see both temps (warm and cold side). Yes I do have an infrared thermometer too. Thanks for that information, I will do my best to make sure that those are my staple temps.


----------

